# Anyone know whats required for Soundstream TC-308 install



## mattydevine (Jan 12, 2016)

Hi, I just picked up a used Soundstream TC-308 for a vintage mobile audio setup, Does anyone know all the parts that it should have come with? 

Thank you!


----------



## diy.phil (May 23, 2011)

Hmmm... don't remember anymore. But i had one in the early 90's!


----------

